# Upgraded from 6 gal to 18 gal!!!



## dylanmegyptian (Sep 10, 2013)

Hello all!!!:-D

So I have completly revamped my system not only in water volume but also in the hardware department as well!


here is a link to my old system to compare http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-fish/my-6-gallon-reef-10-gal-279826/



Setup Additions:

Display:

ADA 18 Gallon Rimmless Display
AI Sol Nano LED with new controller
Vortech mp10w ES
6LBS of BRS reef saver rock
6lbs of Tonga Branches
4lbs of Fiji rock
2lbs of Tonga flat rock
5lbs of White sand

Sump:

Bubble magus NAC-QQ HOB skimmer
CPR Nano Tumbler running Carbon


New Corals:

Candy Apple Zoanthids
Green Frogspawn
Neon Highlighter Chalice
Shamrock Eyes Blastomussa
Pluto Favia
Crimson Tide Millipora
Pacific Dreams Acropora


I also Switched from Petco Natural seawater to ESV Bionic Seawater System


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

That equipment list is REALLY nice! Quite an upgrade there,love the sols,can't go wrong with an Echotech MP circ pump but two! And can I get a peice of that montipora? Lookin good man,lookin good.


----------



## dylanmegyptian (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah I know right?? lol and Yeah sure I just want it to grow a little more before I frag it back so I can get You a nice piece and since it's a sunset it shouldnt take long to get more growth on it due to its aggressive nature lol and do you have any acros or other montipora for a trade??? and thanks man!!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah I got some montis,what color do you want?


----------



## dylanmegyptian (Sep 10, 2013)

Do you have any red ones??


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

A couple plate sized ones, I could snap a piece off,throw me an address and a frag is yours.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, great upgrade and pics! Love the pic of the clown swimming through the hole in the rock!


----------



## dylanmegyptian (Sep 10, 2013)

Lol right! He is always in that rock it's like his safe spot from the big bad dominant female lol


----------

